# Small diesel fuelled generator



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

One of the reasons I wouldn't have a petrol generator is that its an extra complication when your van is powered by diesel. 

Notwithstanding green issues a generator would be useful for some of our plans which include Iceland and Finland. It need only be 1kVA or so, although I really doubt they make them that small.

So does anyone know of a small diesel generator? Oh one other provision I know its going to cost more than a petrol one but not five times more please.

Failing that what is the smallest diesel engine you can get and I'll make my own.

Regards Frank


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Diesel generator*

http://www.generators.co.uk/diesel.php

Hi Frank,

Follow the above link, not sure you will get much smaller/lighter in a diesel generator.

Dane


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Frank,

Why not do as I do, which is to run a quiet 1kVA off my Gaslow refillable autogas tank?

No smelly petrol, no extra storage of fuel cans, no extra logistic supply, quieter than diesel, .....

Dave


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Diesel generator*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-5-KVA-DIESE...9QQihZ008QQcategoryZ46412QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hi Frank,

Have a look at the above on e-bay, still heavy at 50Kg but a good price.

Dane


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank

ISTR one afternoon on the Trin wharf taking in the sun, that a small boat went past powered by a 5hp or so diesel outboard (I spoke to the guy driving it).

Can't remember the manufacturer, but it means someone's making very small diesel engines.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

There is another way....

Why not try to modify so you can do without a genny altogether. LED bulbs, extra leisure battery, solar panels, LCD TV. ditch the electric kettle and microwave. 

You'll make a few more friends on sites than by running a diesel genny 

You also get the benefit of eco-smugness.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

krull said:


> There is another way....
> 
> Why not try to modify so you can do without a genny altogether. LED bulbs, extra leisure battery, solar panels, LCD TV. ditch the electric kettle and microwave.
> 
> ...


No room for another battery without a complete rebuild, LED lamps already in place, no microwave, take a TV to Finland I don't think so, Solar - well I know exactly how much solar I would get in the north of Finland .

but thanks for the reply


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Frank,
> 
> Why not do as I do, which is to run a quiet 1kVA off my Gaslow refillable autogas tank?
> 
> ...


Which genny is that Dave?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Honda EU10i, converted to also run on LPG, from Edge Technologies. Very quiet when running at half power or below. Still the quietest genny available (along with Yamaha) when at full tilt.

http://www.edgetechnology.co.uk/honda/hondaeu10i.htm

Dave


----------



## 97594 (Feb 7, 2006)

Dave, did you not consider the KIPOR 1000ti which is very good and about 75% cheaper, i used to have a honda but fail to see any difference


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*genie*

Hi sannyboy. I have just looked at a KIPOR 1000ti for £175.90 plus vat NEW is this as good as you say for a motorhome???

Jeff...........


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sallytraffick i looked into converting my genny but was told that if its not a honda or similar they dont last long running on gas something to do with the vavles and gas burns dry?? :?


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Frank,
> 
> Why not do as I do, which is to run a quiet 1kVA off my Gaslow refillable autogas tank?
> 
> ...


Dave

Interested to know how you connected the genny into the gaslow system. We are having a Gaslow system installed in March.


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I occsionally use a Honda EX350. 

2 stroke, very quiet and light, about the size of a 5l petrol can. 

Gives enough power to run the charger system and laptop.


----------



## 97594 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: genie*

hi jeff, it depends what you are going to use it for, we use it to charge batteries,lights,sat,lcd/dvd/tv and use a laptop which is super, must say it covers our needs ps kipor 1000ti available £169 on ebay


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Diesel Generator*

 
Hi there, I have a small Kipor generator for back-up, altho very rarely actually use it. Very small, very quite, very cheap.
But what you are looking for could possibly be this, which is diesel and/or LPG powered, and fixed permanantly to your rig :
www.egasperini.it

A google search will show you where available in UK and at what cost.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

*Our Genny*

Is petrol. Runs on two stroke. Powers our Georgy foreman grill no bother, is pretty quiet and VERY economical. So we have to carry a can of petrol, and the issue is?

We would not even think of running our genny on a site. She is strictly for wild camping and I am careful about where I park so as not to annoy anyone by making noise.

I bought her off Ebay as a buy it now for some £85. Can't give more details as I am on the rig.


----------

